# 1965 GTO neutral safety switch



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings . I need help finding where the neutral or clutch safety switch is located for a 65 Tempest/GTO muncie 4 speed car. My research shows the two wire (one lt green/one dark green) backup light switch located on a bracket to the transmission. I can't find where the switch for neutral safety with the two violet 12 gauge wires is supposed to be mounted or the switch itself. I'm doing manual tranny conversion from column shift to four speed floor shift. I'm wondering if they installed the neutral safety switch at the clutch pedal and if so can anyone send me a pic of the mounting and the switch. I've been beating my brains out researching this and there is zero information for 1965 other than it being shown in the wiring diagram. There's plenty of info for other years but nothing for 1965. I'd be very grateful for any help. Check out my project on youtube (65 Tempest Restoration). 
Thanks and keep on motoring


----------

